# Flying Rally (update)



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Just to let everyone know who answered my post regarding flying at Old Buckenham. I am currently trying to negotiate with the airfield to arrange the flying weekend, I never expected the amount of replies It generated but I now have to work out the logistics of it all. I would be using two aircraft over a weekend and flying two people at a time for a half hour flight, the person "up front" would get a feel at the controls with the person in the rear seat able to take photos or video. I will keep you posted as I learn more I hope to be able to propose a date and give final details soon


Regards all


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flying*

Hi

I think I missed the first post but this sounds like an excellent idea.

Problem is I could be Van-less at the time!

Keep us posted. If you are not too busy with "passengers", I would certainly make the drive down in the car.

Rapide561


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Ooh good you answered one of my questions without me asking, lol, (being would the better half be allowed as a passenger?) 
Just sounds better and better!
Bring on the details!

Bye for now
Matt   8O :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

wow, i missed the first post too, so can i have some more info, ive had 2 flying lessons, and loved it, so more info please, but will also see if ican find the post.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Here you go....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12944.html&highlight=flying+rally

pete.


----------

